# Werbung aber wie



## Mway-Tuning (13. November 2004)

Servus

Ich habe ein neues Forum eröffnet, welches sich mit Grafik aber vorallem mit Faken befasst. Jetzt meine Frage wie und wo macht man am besten Werbung.

Die ganze Sache ist halt ein Kreislauf. In einem Forum wo keiner schreibt meldet sich auch keiner an. Wenn sich keiner anmeldet, schreibt auch keiner.

Also ist es jetzt meine Aufgabe leute zu finden die lust haben etwas aufzubauen !

Habt ihr eine Idee ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. November 2004)

Was Werbung im Internet betrifft habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Google AdWords gemacht. Ist nicht ganz billig, hat aber meiner Seite (Ferienwohnungsanbieter) gut geholfen. Ob diese Art von Werbung auch für ein Grafikboard (von denen es unendlich viele gibt) geeignet ist, weiss ich nicht.
Aber was hältst du von Werbung auf tutorials.de ? Ist vom Themenbereich her eigentlich gut geeignet und nicht so teuer...


----------



## Mway-Tuning (13. November 2004)

naja Gelf wollte ich dafür nicht ausgeben, habe da eher an eine Art von Bannertausch oder so gedacht !


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. November 2004)

Werbung kostet nun mal Geld. Ansonsten kannst du Webseiten mit ähnlichem Themengebiet ansprechen, ob sie Werbung für dich machen und du entsprechend für sie.


----------

